

Show HN:Just launched MedStamp.org, where wallpapers save lives - thfc06
http://www.medstamp.org

======
rys
Something that happens on that landing page makes it almost impossible to use
my browser's back button and navigate back to where I came from.

That's after not having a clue what you're asking me to sign up for.

------
wallawe
Landing page needs a lot of work. There's no description of what that even
means ('Where wallpapers save lives'). No way I would sign up.

------
arb99
What is the point of this submission? It just goes to a landing page with
absolutely no information at all.

